# Succesfully connected to WAN miniport PPPoE..but can surf internet..Need help fast



## EdwardEddie (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok on my new PC,,OS is windows xp..I works fine..connect to pppoe and can surf internet perfectly..

But on my old pc,,it can only succesfully connect to wan miniport pppoe but cant surf the internet..its OS is Windows Vista home Prem..T

The old pc was my first pc(notebook) and last time I used it was on 2009..it was using Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller connection and I forgot what modem I used..but now I bought TP-link TD-W8901G and I use for ADSL connection..

My new pc works fine because it was setup proffesionaly by my friend..it also still needs Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller connection to connect ADSL Wan Miniport PPPoE..but I repaired my old pc too late..and he didnt configured it..so I setup myself..all the PPPoE adsl connections..

And so its succesfully connected to WAN miniport PPPoE..but I can surf the internet..The old pc also needs Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller connection for me to connect ADSL Wan Miniport PPPoE..but all that was succesfull..the problem is,,I cant surf the net =S..

Please Help ME..this is very important for my buisness..please..

Thx for those who care

Thx for those who care..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You should be doing the pppoe on the routers wan port not on the individual pcs

Review the routers manual and set it up to pppoe then take the pppoe off the pcs. They connect to the router using "obtain ip address automatically" after you have enabled/configured the routers dhcp service.


----------



## EdwardEddie (Nov 17, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> You should be doing the pppoe on the routers wan port not on the individual pcs
> 
> Review the routers manual and set it up to pppoe then take the pppoe off the pcs. They connect to the router using "obtain ip address automatically" after you have enabled/configured the routers dhcp service.


I went to 192.168.1.1..tp link configuration..its already been setted PPPoE LLC..I ran wizard and did all setup again and same :S..can surf..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Is that you now can or can not surf the web?


----------



## EdwardEddie (Nov 17, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Is that you now can or can not surf the web?


Sory typo..can't


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

don't run any wizards
unconfigure your pc doing pppoe
you may need to clone the workstations mac address to the routers wan port so the isp gives you a ip address on the wan port.
you did put in the correct user name and password in the wan port configuration for the pppoe, correct?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is your TP link connected to a modem?


----------

